# Where can I find one of these. Yard Art Egret?????



## RodBender54 (Aug 27, 2010)

I saw one of these in the back yard of a lake front house on Lake Conroe the other day. -anyone know where I can buy one of them?


----------



## Dolphin Express (Aug 25, 2005)

Saw one at Wild Birds Unlimited in Schertz.


----------



## RodBender54 (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks Dolphin Express. I will give them a call.


----------



## RodBender54 (Aug 27, 2010)

I found them with the help of Dolphin Express. They are called Florida Dancing Birds. 
http://www.floridadancingbirds.com/WholesaleInfo.html. Thanks again.


----------



## bw-n-alvin (May 30, 2007)

*Hmmmm...*

Looks like I'm gonna have a nice motion confidence decoy to add to my arsenal...


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Dolphin Express said:


> Saw one at Wild Birds Unlimited in Schertz.


X2 in Beaumont.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Ask Gilbert where he got his yard full of Pink Flamingos. They probably sell the egrets also


----------



## RodBender54 (Aug 27, 2010)

*The birds have landed!*

With the help of some traveling 2Coolers I have found my bird. From Shertz Texas to florida I located them in Tomball at Arbor Gate. They have all types of birds, Flamingos, Blue Herron and Egrets. They are a little pricey at $39.00 ea. but who cares. I bought three of them. One is going to my neighbors house at the lake and the other two found a home in my back yard. These things would make great decoys if the rate was cheaper. They are made by Florida dancing Birds in a little town in Florida. may can get a discount if you order a bunch of them. Thanks to the 
2 Coolers who gave me the tips!:doowapsta


----------

